# طريقة تغيير صورة الحساب في شاشة الترحيب التي تظهر عند بدء تشغيل ويندوز xp؟



## maikel fady (12 مايو 2010)

طريقة تغيير صورة الحساب في شاشة الترحيب التي تظهر عند بدء تشغيل ويندوز XP؟ 
لإضفاء لمسة شخصية, يمكن لـ Windows XP عرض صورة شخصية أو أية صورة بجانب أسماء مالكي الحسابات على شاشة الترحيب. وفي حين يستطيع مسؤول الكمبيوتر تعيين الصور لكافة المستخدمين، يمكن لأي مالك حساب اختيار صورته الخاصة. وإليكم الطريقة: 
1- انقر فوق ابدأ, ثم فوق لوحة التحكم. 
2- انقر فوق حسابات المستخدمين. 
3- ضمن اختر مهمة, انقر فوق تغيير حساب. 
4- على صفحة اختر حساباً لتغييره، انقر فوق حساب المستخدم. 
5- على صفحة ما الذي تريد تغييره في حساب المستخدم، انقر فوق تغيير الصورة. 
6- على صفحة اختر صورة جديدة لحساب المستخدم، انقر فوق واحدة من الصور المعروضة، أو فوق الاستعراض لعرض المزيد من الصور. 
7- في مجلد الصور، أو أي مجلد آخر في قائمة بحث في، انقر فوق الصورة التي تريد استخدامها للحساب، ثم انقر فوق فتح. 
8- يتم عندها عرض الصورة، وتحديدها على صفحة اختر صورة جديدة لحساب المستخدم. 
9- انقر فوق تغيير الصورة.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي المعلومه 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## maikel fady (12 مايو 2010)

ميرسى لمرورك مايكل 
:36_22_26::36_22_26::36_22_26:


----------

